# Hello All.



## Guest (Jan 21, 2006)

My name is Amber, and I've just joined the forum after researching Depersonalization Disorders. I'm quite thankful that I did, due to the fact that I've finally found a name for what I've for years. 
I suppose I should tell a little more about myself...I'm 20 years old, residing in WV. I've had DPD for many years...the greater part of my life. I never knew that it was a real thing, most of the time I felt like I was the only one in the world who had it and I was losing my mind. It never occurred to me before to research it but as I said before I'm glad that I did. 
I was diagnosed with anxiety, social phobia, and depression approx. 3 or 4 years ago. Recently, I've been told that I have more symptoms relating to Panic Disorder.
My experiences with DPD frequent, more so now than ever. It can be extremely scary. However, I've began getting help for them...so I'm optimistic.

And I would like to thank you all for allowing me to join you guys in talking about this.


----------



## freesong (Dec 26, 2005)

Welcome!!! You are in good company and I believe you will find lots of support here. I have found that most people really do care here and there are many very intelligent and insightful folks here as well. Hope to read more of your posts. freesong


----------

